
Ionic Marketplace - tilt
http://market.ionic.io/
======
MasterScrat
I'm confused. I don't know what ionic is, so I go to ionic.io. I don't see a
link for that, so I actually need to change the URL by hand.

Then I notice a light-gray on white "Ionic" link at the bottom. Here it is!
but it brings me ionicframework.com which has similar message, but is not the
same, as ionic.io.

Maybe a link to the main project and a simple explanation of what it is would
have been better than that fancy animated text?

~~~
joeyspn
\- Ionic Framework ([http://ionicframework.com](http://ionicframework.com)):
FOSS for building mobile hybrid apps on top of cordova & angular... Quite
popular on Github with ~19k stars:
[https://github.com/driftyco/ionic](https://github.com/driftyco/ionic)

\- Ionic Platform ([http://ionic.io](http://ionic.io)): Commercial platform
from the ionic devs for providing mBaaS, PUSH, Dev Tools, etc for the Ionic
community/users

------
duggan
For anyone else who had to dig around to figure out what Ionic was:

> Ionic is a powerful HTML5 SDK that helps you build native-feeling mobile
> apps using web technologies like HTML, CSS, and Javascript. [0]

[0]:
[http://ionicframework.com/docs/overview/](http://ionicframework.com/docs/overview/)

~~~
TranquilMarmot
Almost looks promising... has anybody used it?

~~~
joeyspn
Building right now with it several apps (even with webrtc). If you're a webdev
(js/angular, css/sass, etc), it's a god-sent solution... The key is adding
chromium (crosswalk) in order to get a consistent experience across android
devices. iOS does ok...

[https://crosswalk-project.org/](https://crosswalk-project.org/)

~~~
pvilchez
Are you using Crosswalk for both iOS and Android, or just for Android? We've
been using Ionic + Cordova with pretty good results on iOS so far, but we're
starting to shift focus onto the Android offering.

~~~
joeyspn
Only for Android. iOS' webview is powerful enough for our use cases, and if
you need webrtc there are a couple of good cordova plugins.

------
brunorsini
I'm considering Ionic for a simple web-based music recommendation app that I'm
doing as a side project.

For now I am using vanilla Cordova and it has been working fine... Except for
iOS notifications, which are a bit of a nightmare to set up. H

as anyone had good success doing push notifications via Ionic? I fear that by
choosing it I would still have to go through the same complicated process for
getting the APNS certificates to work properly, in which case I don't really
see the benefit

~~~
mkeung
[http://ngcordova.com/docs/plugins/pushNotifications/](http://ngcordova.com/docs/plugins/pushNotifications/)

I didn't have any issues using the above.

You still need some sort of server (i've used rails, ex:
[https://github.com/rpush/rpush](https://github.com/rpush/rpush)) to send the
push notifications (and setup the apns certs), but the above will capture them
on your ionic app itself.

